# Do your Mbuna Cichlids KILL each other???



## ldrmanic (Dec 22, 2019)

Hi,

I have a 75 gallon tank of mbuna cichlids, males and females. I started the tank last November, and now some of the bigger specias are 4.5 inches long. I have heard so many people talk about how mbunas will eventually just end up killing each other. I understand they're aggressive, especially at mating time, and my mbunas certainly do pick on the weakest fish in the tank and a couple of them did end up dying early on. But now, my tank is established and several breeding groups as well. Do mbunas get way more aggressive when they get much older/bigger, and is that the "bloodbath" I hear everyone talking about?

Thank you!


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Which species do you have in the tank; numbers of each and sexes?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

My fish do not kill each other by one-time brutal attack with body parts missing and bleeding. No bloodbath.

With fish that are unhappy together it is more of a long term harassment that ends with fish immune-compromised and dying of disease.

When you respond to key31cay I predict you will have compatible species a good ratios.


----------



## ldrmanic (Dec 22, 2019)

Hi all. Thanks. I actually have some more aggressive mbunas. I knew a lot less when I bought them than I do now, but so far so good. I did have to get rid of a very angry Blue Johanni, but since them they are all doing better. Here is what is in my 75 gallon:

3 Acei cichlids (1 female for sure, just mated for 1st time)
3 Cobalt Blue (not sure sex yet, seems like all 3 are males)
3 yellow labs (1 female for sure)
2 Bumblebee Cichlids (both are still yellow and 4 inches - I assume that means they're both girls?)
2 Auratus (male/female pair, mating now) - 2 babies survived and hiding under rocks, afraid they will get eaten but I don't have time for multiple tanks.
2 rusty's (male/female pair, have mated 3 times now)
1 Demasoni
1 Red Zebra
1 blue yohanni male
1 Kenyi female

Thank you!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You have proved me wrong, I would expect excessive aggression with this stocking. Let see how they are doing after 12 months assuming the rest are spawning.

I would watch the females since with so many males they will have constant attention from males wanting to spawn regardless of species.

And if it appears to be the males fighting constantly it may be over (a) the females or (b) because they look alike or ARE alike...male competition.


----------



## ldrmanic (Dec 22, 2019)

Thank you for the help, I really appreciate it.


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

I went through **** the first couple years. I had 4 cobalt blue and two of them were dominant males, not only did they fight each other but each one chased everyone else in the tank, I guess to express his authority. The entire tank was stressed out and I lost a couple fish just from stress, then I lost another that was beat up so bad by them. I gave away one of the dominant males and my tank chilled out, it's a totally different tank. There is only some aggression between two male rusties but that's minor.


----------



## ldrmanic (Dec 22, 2019)

I had the same experience with 2 male blue yohannis. One of them colored up so much and was a beautiful fish, but I decided to take him to the pet shop and give him away, and like you said, it was a totally different tank. I also had two male rustiest, and one of them mated with the only female rusty I had in the tank. Once he did that, he started beating up the small male and he did end up dying. But he was really weak from the get-go. I should have removed him sooner.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

OK so you are experiencing excessive aggression...one died and one was rehomed. I don't think you are done with changing the tankmates so that you can have a stable tank (same stock for 2 years and relative peace).


----------

